# Que proyector me recomiendan?



## yoelmauri (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola, que tal? estpy entre estos dos proyectores:

Viewsonic pjd5123

y epson s10

el viewsonic lo consigo un poco mas barato, si o si es entre esos 2 modelos..
Agradezco ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2011)

En mi opinion personal, prefiero los Epson, tengo uno


----------



## lubeck (Nov 11, 2011)

yo tambien creo que el epson es de los mejores....

aunque yo compre un optoma hace como 3 años y por precio, lo que me ha durado  y calidad de imagen, lo recomiendo!!...

me costo como 300us y es como este...


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2011)

el mio es uno muy sencillo, Epson Powerlite 500c




Lo compré de segunda mano por 100 obamas, solo tenía la lampara desgastada, pero aun funcionaba...  Hace poco le compré su lampara nueva, pero al no tener el control remoto no puedo quitarle ese feo mensaje de "Reemplace lampara"


----------



## yoelmauri (Nov 11, 2011)

Bueno, hoy voy a ir a comprar el proyector, creo que voy a comprar EPSON mas que nada por ser conocido, osea por no tener tantas referencias del otro..

El viewsonic me sale: 660 dolares y el epson 758


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 22, 2012)

Les cuento que me compré el epson lo llevo usando ya hace un tiempo y anda todo muy bien. Lo recomiendo


----------

